# Homelite 240



## papossefan (May 27, 2008)

This past weekend my girlfriend's grandmother gave me an old homelite 240 that was her husband's. He died about 10 years ago and it had just been sitting in his shed every since. She told me to take it and see if I could get it running since it was just sitting there not being used. So I took it home and put some fuel in it and after about 5 minutes of pulling it fired right up. I didn't think that was too bad for as long as it sat around. My question is does anyone have any specs on this saw such as when it may have been made and the engine displacement?? Any other comments that anyone has about this saw good or bad would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PAF (May 27, 2008)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...71f59b227ace8bf488256c27001423e6?OpenDocument


----------



## mattinky (May 27, 2008)

Some people hate them, others like them - I've got one that runs great and cuts like a little demon, seems to be pretty reliable too. Oiler issues are common on the 240, but other than that I don't know much about them........ Here's a link with specs: 

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...71f59b227ace8bf488256c27001423e6?OpenDocument

woops, looks like PAF beat me to it


----------



## SAWFORD79 (May 27, 2008)

*240*

In my opinion the 240 Homelite was a cheaper homeowners saw but the one I have runs good and is lightweight. I am looking for a clutch for mine right now. I bought a new sprocket, chains, and bar but cannot find a new clutch assembly. I guess I like it well enough to spend some on it. Use it until it goes apart and ebay it for a parts saw. Good luck!!


----------



## papossefan (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I already own a couple stihls and dolmars so I will just keep this saw around for a spare. I was just curious about it. I did notice on the acres site that they recommend 32:1 fuel mix. Can I get away with using my regular stihl mix which I believe is 50:1 or should I use seperate fuel for this saw??


----------



## epicklein22 (May 27, 2008)

I have one too. It runs good but I need a new gas/oil tank because chain oil is mixing with the gas, causing the saw to run smokey. Other than that, it is light and cranks right up, easy to use too.


----------



## PAF (May 30, 2008)

papossefan said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I already own a couple stihls and dolmars so I will just keep this saw around for a spare. I was just curious about it. I did notice on the acres site that they recommend 32:1 fuel mix. Can I get away with using my regular stihl mix which I believe is 50:1 or should I use seperate fuel for this saw??



you can use your 50:1...I use 50:1 in all my 2 stroke engine


----------



## Uscfan1227 (Mar 1, 2014)

Can one of you please tell me the diameter and width of the piston rings for a homelite 240 ut-10625? I have looked everywhere. Plz help


----------



## chainsawlady (Mar 2, 2014)

Uscfan1227 said:


> Can one of you please tell me the diameter and width of the piston rings for a homelite 240 ut-10625? I have looked everywhere. Plz help


 Uscfan1227
I have a list of all Homelite rings. Part number for the 240 ring is 94916. They list the bore only for the springs. Would this help you? It is 1.5630 bore.
chainswlady


----------



## Uscfan1227 (Mar 3, 2014)

chainsawlady said:


> Uscfan1227
> I have a list of all Homelite rings. Part number for the 240 ring is 94916. They list the bore only for the springs. Would this help you? It is 1.5630 bore.
> chainswlady[/quote
> That's the part number that I need. I found that the bore was 1.563 inch which translates as 40mm. The width is the tricky one that I can figure out bc there wasn't any specs for it.


----------

